# Stolen gear



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Guess my season is going to be put on hold for a bit. 

Had my truck broken into today at new carrollton metro station. They got both of my bags filled with plugs, tins, terminal tackle, my bags, pliers, knives, jigs and everything else. 
2 bags, 1 a camo basspro bag and other an under armor backpack. If anyone by chance heard of it for sale let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Bummer.
Really makes you want to ride Metro, huh.
Hit some local spots, Bladensburg, Kenilworth Haines Point etc, and take a look around.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Man that sucks. I'm part of a couple fishing pages on facebook. I'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Not good!   On the bright side, they didn't get any of your rod/reel setups. 
Figure for $100 it should get you through the fall season. Couple packages of swim shads, some bucktails, gulp and leadheads, etc....


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

They broke in my car a while ago, but I was lucky they didn't know what was there(dollar wise) so all they did was dump out my tackle bags. Had to pay for the broken window thou


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Spoke with insurance and they won't cover any of it.


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear KK. I know how you feel.
Had my small tackle bag stolen at IRI several months ago.
I keep all my fishing gear in my garage after every trip.


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

kurazy kracka said:


> Spoke with insurance and they won't cover any of it.


Homeowners will cover stuff stolen from a vehicle. At least they did when my truck was broken into....twice.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel your pain,had 2 cars stolen from there. Have driven wife to work since then.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

doomdealer said:


> Homeowners will cover stuff stolen from a vehicle. At least they did when my truck was broken into....twice.


Homeowners will cover, but subject to deductible. They probably will ask for some proof of what was lost. Make a list now, while you remember. If you have receipts, send copies (not originals). Pictures also help. You should be able to negotiate for an approximate value. 

Brooklyn fish


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Home owners after deductible won't make it worth it. I'm starting from scratch.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

That sucks


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

why is MD so hood


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

PM me your shipping address and I will send you a few new SP minnows and some of my Kent Narrows special plugs.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Shoot me a PM. I have some gear that has sat for years and needs a home where it will get used. 

Plugs and lead I will never use. I used to fish IRI alot but haven't been there in years.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

PandaBearJeff said:


> why is MD so hood


Why is PG county so hood??


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey guys I really appreciate the generosity of ya'll! means a ton to me.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Don't the Metro stations have security camera everywhere. I ride the Marc Penn line from Odenton to DC and the Odenton Marc station has cameras everywhere. 

I wonder if Metro police will be willing to review any security tapes for you.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Orest said:


> Don't the Metro stations have security camera everywhere. I ride the Marc Penn line from Odenton to DC and the Odenton Marc station has cameras everywhere.
> 
> I wonder if Metro police will be willing to review any security tapes for you.


I asked n he said there were none aimed at that area of the lot that were working. My truck was parked out in the open near the street and gate.

The cop didn't care at all. I realized afterward he didn't even take my # down. The truck next to me had been gone through too with all his stuff on the ground. I pointed that out to the cop after he finished my report and his exact response was "that Sucks." then he left.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry to hear abut their lack of concern for your lost.

They need to put a person back in that gate house or have metro police cruise the parking lots.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

That cop is probably at IRI right now getting his Gulp action on with your gear


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear the cop had no compation , I think it happens so much ,well I know it does that they become numb to it. Not saying it's right but a sign of the times. When our second car was stolen they even made me pay to leave the parking lot. Hope you find your gear and are able to get back to fishing.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Tracker01 said:


> Sorry to hear the cop had no compation , I think it happens so much ,well I know it does that they become numb to it. Not saying it's right but a sign of the times. When our second car was stolen they even made me pay to leave the parking lot. Hope you find your gear and are able to get back to fishing.


that's wild. what kinda cars were they n where did you park them? Metro has way bigger issues to handle. a year ago my train ride was about 30-35 minutes to Mcpherson Square and now it's just about an hour from stop to stop.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> I asked n he said there were none aimed at that area of the lot that were working. My truck was parked out in the open near the street and gate.
> 
> The cop didn't care at all. I realized afterward he didn't even take my # down. The truck next to me had been gone through too with all his stuff on the ground. I pointed that out to the cop after he finished my report and his exact response was "that Sucks." then he left.


I had my apartment broken into a few years ago. They had a full hand print and I gave them the name of the kid I was pretty sure was responsible. They told me...and this is a direct quote, "Your stuff is crackhead gone." They don't care. 

Sorry to hear about the loss man. That would really bum me out and annoy my wife to no end as I ran up a credit card bill replacing it all.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

What kind of fishing do you do? If I have extra stuff you need I can send some your way. I don't get to fish much now since I have the kids pretty much every weekend since the separation.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Really sorry to hear about this kk. For what it's worth you might think about checking some of the pawn shops in the area.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

My first one was a 2000 Chevy pick up, the second was a brand new 2003 Dodge stratus never made the first payment. They both were parked on New Carrollton side.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

If you use conventional gear I do have a 9/10 ft tica set-up you can have. My surf fishing is not as hardcore as it used to be. I drive into DC four out of five days. Send me a pm


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Big Rad said:


> If you use conventional gear I do have a 9/10 ft tica set-up you can have. My surf fishing is not as hardcore as it used to be. I drive into DC four out of five days. Send me a pm


thank you I appreciate the offer, luckily I happened to break my rod down and put it in the cab which I never do.

Through the generosity of our fishing family I have been given some gear to get me started back out there. I may give it a shot with what I have tomorrow even.

I'm also going to check out the local pawn shops this weekend n see if I get lucky. I thank yall so much!


----------



## MorstAngler (Aug 14, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> Spoke with insurance and they won't cover any of it.


If you have homeowners insurance they will cover it. Sorry they did that to you......


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

MorstAngler said:


> If you have homeowners insurance they will cover it. Sorry they did that to you......


after deductible it doesn't make it worth it


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If you drive down the road to the next station on the line, the car may be safer.
The Landover station...I don't know.
sucks...can't have anything nice.


----------

